# Intel 82574L (e1000e) not working for 4 hours after boot.

## SlashBeast

I have strange issue with NIC 'Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection' which is propably integrated in a intel atom motherboard (kimsufi atom).

After I boot a kernel, gentoo-sources 3.9.5, NIC does not respond for about 4 hours, ping neither ssh works. I can boot rescue system there, tunnel over ssh the /dev/sda (nbd) and boot it in qemu-kvm here with no issue, so I know it boots just fine, also the uptime is over 4h as soon as I can get in there. Kernel is absolutly minimal (started with make allnoconfig) so there is no weird drivers and such. After boot I can see in dmesg:

```
[    0.698367] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.698442] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.699469] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.699797] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.699899] ip_set: protocol 6

[    0.700062] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.700176] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.700235] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.700799] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.701492] rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2013-06-15 07:56:58 UTC (1371283018)

[    0.889947] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.890828] ata1.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA DT01ACA050, MS1OA750, max UDMA/133

[    0.890908] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.891843] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.892118] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA DT01ACA0 MS1O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.892484] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.892581] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    0.892804] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.892867] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.892939] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.900497]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    0.901096] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.010016] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.160746] hub 1-8:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.160968] hub 1-8:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.240210] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.240975] Freeing unused kernel memory: 764k freed

[    1.520438] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1866.732 MHz

[    1.520449] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    3.202798] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[    3.202921] e1000e 0000:01:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[14600.643213] nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.
```

And I have no idea what's wrong, the rescue system use 3.8.3 kernel and I can access it as soon as it boot. I have absolutly no idea wtf is going on here.

edit: reproduced like 6 times already, always after 4 hours I can login and ping it...

----------

## TomWij

Try with nf_conntrack.nf_conntrack_helper=0 to disable the helper to see if that fixes it. You might also want to revise the rules in the iptables to use CT instead after that, for more details see http://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/secure-use-of-helpers/

----------

